# 211k and software L559



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

This morning my 211k took L559. I couldn't get past Error 349 Smart Card Not Compatible. A CSR looked it up and found this known issue. The receiver would have to be exchanged. Luckily, I had a spare 211k and I switched them out. When I got the replacement updated with my favorites and locals I switched it off. It immediately updated to L559, dammit, and the Error 349 popped up. This time I noticed it said to remove the Smart Card and reset. I had been doing the reset with card inserted. This time the reset completed and the receiver was back to normal WITH NO SMART CARD. Who would ever have expected that?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Did you transfer the Smart Card between the boxes? Moving Smart Cards between boxes is NOT recommended (and probably won't achieve the desired goal anyway).

Most of the newer ViP211 models (many K and all Z models IIRC) don't require a physical Smart Card until DISH issues a new one.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't transfer any cards. The 211k which has had a purple card for the three years I've been using it now has no card inserted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> ...
> Most of the newer ViP211 models (many K and all Z models IIRC) don't require a physical Smart Card until DISH issues a new one.


practically speaking, the card is requred all the time, regardless if it is a plastic card or a chip embedded to main pcb or mini card installed into connector on same main pcb (like your SIM card)
If we would speak from theory,then it's possible to run custom applet on same cpu inside of ird, that would eliminate the kind of card completely.


----------

